# V9 Feature: Lane Departure Avoidance (and Emergency LDA)



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Tesla just announced Lane Departure Avoidance and Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance coming to everyone in a software update, as an enhancement to existing Lane Departure Warning:

https://www.tesla.com/blog/more-advanced-safety-tesla-owners

*More Advanced Safety for Tesla Owners*​The Tesla Team May 2, 2019​While no car can prevent all accidents, we work every day to make them less likely to occur. The massive amount of real-world data gathered from our cars' eight cameras, 12 ultrasonic sensors, and forward-facing radar, coupled with billions of miles of inputs from real drivers, helps us better understand the patterns to watch out for in the moments before a crash.​As our quarterly safety reports have shown, drivers using Autopilot register fewer accidents per mile than those driving without it. That's because Autopilot is designed to reduce fatigue by helping drivers stay in their lane, while also ensuring that they keep their hands on the wheel. While lane-keeping and hands-on monitoring can be extremely effective at helping to reduce the likelihood of an accident when Autopilot is in use, we believe that these precautions can also be extremely effective for preventing accidents when Autopilot is not in use.​Today, we're introducing two new safety features designed to help prevent drivers from inadvertently departing their lane, which our data shows is a common cause of accidents when Autopilot is not in use. These new features - Lane Departure Avoidance and Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance - help drivers stay engaged and in their lane in order to avoid collisions.​*Lane Departure Avoidance*​Lane Departure Avoidance lets a driver elect to have corrective steering applied in order to keep them in their intended lane. When the feature is in use and a driver is departing a lane without their turn signal on, the car will also check to see whether a driver's hands are on the wheel. If a driver's hands are not detected on the wheel, the driver will receive a series of hands-on reminders and alerts, similar to the ones that our cars provide to customers who use Autopilot. If a drivers' hands are repeatedly not detected on the wheel when Traffic Aware Cruise Control is in use, their car will gradually slow down to 15 miles below the speed limit or below the car's set speed, and turn its hazard lights on.​This feature can be turned on or off, and works at speeds between 25 and 90 mph. It is an extension of Lane Departure Warning, which already warns drivers through a steering wheel vibration if they begin to drift out of their lane without their turn signal engaged.​





*Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance*​Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance is designed to steer a Tesla vehicle back into the driving lane if our system detects that it is departing its lane and there could be a collision, or if the car is close to the edge of the road. This feature will automatically be enabled at the beginning of every drive, but can be turned off for a single drive by going to the Autopilot Controls menu.​





At Tesla, improving safety is our primary goal, even after a customer purchases their car. That's why we're introducing these features beginning today via a free over-the-air software update, starting with Model 3 owners and gradually expanding to all cars that were built after October 2016. This is just another way that we are helping to protect Tesla drivers and passengers, and others on the road, every day.​


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

It reminds you if you don't have your turn signal on and are trying to change lanes?
That will be unpopular. Seems no one uses their turn signal around here.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Feathermerchant said:


> It reminds you if you don't have your turn signal on and are trying to change lanes?
> That will be unpopular. Seems no one uses their turn signal around here.


No. Lane departure warning has already been doing that.
Lane Departure Avoidance will only kick in if you hands are not on the wheel and you drift from your lane, centering you back in your lane. I believe this is similar to lane departure assist commonly found on Ford and others. I believe this has to be optionally enabled as well.
And _Emergency_ Lane Departure avoidance is on by default and only takes action if it detects a collision with car or wall/curb. Which is already similar to existing collision avoidance.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

While this says being released today it does not appear to be part of 12.1.2. 12.1.2 seems to strictly be a replacement to 12.1.1 and likely a bug fix. I just got 12.1.2 and find nothing of this new feature in this SW where they say it should be. I don't typically have Lane Departure Warning turned on, but I turned it on and don't have any further options. From the article: "This feature can be turned on or off, and works at speeds between 25 and 90 mph. It is an extension of Lane Departure Warning,"


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

Tesla is tweeting that two new safety features are rolling out today but I can't find either in 2019.12.1.2.
https://twitter.com/Tesla

https://www.tesla.com/blog/more-adv...aign=LDA&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


----------



## tesla m3 (Mar 28, 2019)

*Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance*

This can be an issue if you're on a road with construction and there are concrete barriers in place with shifted lanes. If the car thinks you're going off the road and tries to correct you into the barrier, it's going to be a real treat. I'd much rather have this addition as optional, rather than something enabled with each drive.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Regarding the emergency version ... what if you want to leave the road — perhaps avoid an accident, or need to pull off to the side and a bit off the road for some reason? Perhaps help a motorist in need. Will it overrule you and shove you back into the road?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

barjohn said:


> Tesla is tweeting that two new safety features are rolling out today but I can't find either in 2019.12.1.2.
> https://twitter.com/Tesla
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/blog/more-adv...aign=LDA&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


Purely coincidence. Technology and Marketing didn't talk to know one was going to notify us of new features and the other was going to send out a bug fix release. Seeing they don't communicate is nothing new however.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I am VERY upset to see that the emergency avoidance is not only on by default, but must be disabled EVERY DRIVE. Not cool.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> *Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance*​Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance is designed to steer a Tesla vehicle back into the driving lane if our system detects that it is departing its lane and there could be a collision, or if the car is close to the edge of the road. This feature will automatically be enabled at the beginning of every drive, but can be turned off for a single drive by going to the Autopilot Controls menu.​


​I'm only on 2019.8.5, but this sounds like EXACTLY what I've been experiencing.

There's one part of I79 that has a pothole I like to avoid. So I'm driving in the right lane (slow lane) with NoA, and I take over steering to go around the pothole (and leaving TACC engaged). But going around the pothole takes me a little over the right line. This isn't really an issue, because the interstate has a huge shoulder and there's plenty of room.

Half of the time, there's no issue. I go around the pothole, re-engage NoA, and we're done. The other half of the time, the car acts like I'm trying to kill us. It'll produce that awful beeping that you get when it thinks you're approaching a car in front of you too quickly. The screen pops up a red message saying "take over steering immediately", which I find to be funny, since this all started because I HAD JUST TAKEN OVER STEERING. And the car fights me to keep the car in the lane, and I have to fight back to keep steering around the pothole.



Needsdecaf said:


> I am VERY upset to see that the emergency avoidance is not only on by default, but must be disabled EVERY DRIVE. Not cool.


From my experience, it would appear that the feature already exists and is already active in earlier versions of software. The only thing that the new software is going to add is the ability to disable it. So, if you haven't already had an experience like mine, then you probably don't need to worry about it.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I'll add to the chorus of concern over the emergency lane departure avoidance feature.

Autosteer is still beta, right? And we're supposed to be ready to override a bad decision by the car. But in this case it sounds like a feature based on the same beta AI is supposed to override a bad decision by the driver. If it's good enough to do that, then it's good enough to actually drive by itself--i.e., it's L3 autonomy. And if so, fine--but then Autosteer should no longer be beta and should be truly hands-free in certain circumstances, and it's clearly not ready for that yet.

Emergency braking is different, because it's rarely super-dangerous. Yes, if someone is following close behind you might get rear-ended, but rear-end collisions tend to be less serious than other varieties because the speed differential is often fairly small. But emergency steering of this kind, particularly because it thinks you're leaving the road, could potentially steer you _in_ to a hazard. For example, what if there's a giant pothole (even a sinkhole) in the road. I'm not sure the car would recognize that yet. The driver tries to drive off the road, figuring being in the grass is better than driving in to a pit. Does the car then not let them, and drive in to the pit? Yikes!

EDIT: Just saw the post by Garsh (above) that describes pretty much exactly that. If it works the way he describes, then at least it sounds like he can "win" the fight with the car over which way to go. But it's still a problem!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

garsh said:


> ​I'm only on 2019.8.5, but this sounds like EXACTLY what I've been experiencing.
> 
> There's one part of I79 that has a pothole I like to avoid. So I'm driving in the right lane (slow lane) with NoA, and I take over steering to go around the pothole (and leaving TACC engaged). But going around the pothole takes me a little over the right line. This isn't really an issue, because the interstate has a huge shoulder and there's plenty of room.
> 
> ...


Interesting.

Yeah, I've heard the "we're departing the road, take over NOW" emergency chime before. But I've never had the car try to fight me when I've deliberately driven onto the shoulder.


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

Maybe you guys should just wait for Tesla to actually release the firmware and then see if you need to get all worked up or not....


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Last week I discovered this feature by accident, I thought I enabled AP, but only enabled TACC and let go of the steering wheel. I started to veer off out of the lane, so the car alerted with audio and visual warnings, then took over and moved me back into the lane when I was about one tire width over. This was version 2019.8.5.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> Yeah, I've heard the "we're departing the road, take over NOW" emergency chime before. But I've never had the car try to fight me when I've deliberately driven onto the shoulder.


And like I said, it only happens about half the time.

My current theory is that if I keep some torque on the steering wheel, it's happy because it senses my hands on the wheel. But if I happen to not be putting torque on the steering wheel as the tire crosses the line, then it freaks out. But it's a little difficult to test out this theory, since I only get one opportunity per weekday to test things out.


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

I think we'll all have to test these features (within reason) to see how they truly work, if our youtuber friends don't record it first. 

I remember a time back in college when we were coming back from a New Years party the next morning and my buddy who was driving dozed off. His car started drifting from the left lane of a 4 lane highway across the second lane and into the third. As soon as I realized it wasn't a one lane change, I looked over, grabbed the wheel to straighten the car, nudged him and had him pull over so I could drive. This is the intent of the Tesla safety feature in my opinion. 

I am hopeful the car won't scream and shout if we make a controlled lane change (hands on the wheel) without a turn signal.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Scubastevo80 said:


> I think we'll all have to test these features (within reason) to see how they truly work, if our youtuber friends don't record it first.
> 
> I remember a time back in college when we were coming back from a New Years party the next morning and my buddy who was driving dozed off. His car started drifting from the left lane of a 4 lane highway across the second lane and into the third. As soon as I realized it wasn't a one lane change, I looked over, grabbed the wheel to straighten the car, nudged him and had him pull over so I could drive. This is the intent of the Tesla safety feature in my opinion.
> 
> I am hopeful the car won't scream and shout if we make a controlled lane change (hands on the wheel) without a turn signal.


Weirdly though, the features as described wouldn't do what you did for your friend.

The "Lane Departure Avoidance" (LDA) feature would complain, but it wouldn't stop the car from drifting from one lane to the other. So it might wake you up if you were dozing, but it wouldn't actually "grab the wheel." And this feature is, according to the announcement, something that can be turned off and left off, so people who don't like lots of alerts might not have it on.

The "Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance" (ELDA) would only kick in if it sensed an imminent collision _or_ the edge of the road. So it would let you drift across lanes. But unless you turn it off for each individual trip, it will be active. And it's the "edge of the road" part I find most potentially problematic. There are _lots_ of good reasons to pull off the side of the road. I don't want the car fighting me the way garsh describes.

I think for now ELDA should be limited to imminent collisions, period. (Which maybe means it's not any different from the existing collision avoidance system?) That could include a collision with a stationary object like a Jersey barrier. But I don't want it to stop me from driving on to a grassy shoulder, much less an asphalt one. If I want LDA on, and I want it to make noises at me in case I dozed off, fine. But being able to drive off of the road when necessary is important.

Once the neural net learns to recognize potholes/ditches/cliffs etc., then maybe it's OK for ELDA to not let me drive in to a ditch or off a cliff either. But again, it should let me drive on to the shoulder even if the shoulder is a little sketchy.

EDIT: For LDA, I skipped over the first sentence of the description; see Unplugged's correction below.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

DocScott said:


> Weirdly though, the features as described wouldn't do what you did for your friend.
> 
> The "Lane Departure Avoidance" (LDA) feature would complain, but it wouldn't stop the car from drifting from one lane to the other.


_I disagree, as Tesla states:_

*"Lane Departure Avoidance*
Lane Departure Avoidance _lets a driver elect to have corrective steering applied in order to keep them in their intended lane_." (Emphasis supplied.)

So yes, LDA does keep you in the desired lane, and it slows down to 15 mph below the set speed.

As to *Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance, *the way the car takes over if you move to go outside your lane reminds me of the Boeing 737 MAX automatic guidance that forces the plane nose down even when a sensor mismatch is detected. Most times it worked as it was supposed to. But two times it resulted in rather catastrophic crashes.

Hopefully. we will be able to fight the steering to avoid a hazard. For instance, what if you had to make a decision to sideswipe the car next to you, or get hit head-on by a wrong way driver? Would the system allow you to override the steering? Interesting edge cases....


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Unplugged said:


> Hopefully. we will be able to fight the steering to avoid a hazard. For instance, what if you had to make a decision to sideswipe the car next to you, or get hit head-on by a wrong way driver? Would the system allow you to override the steering? Interesting edge cases....


Yes. The car's ability to control the steering is not particularly strong compared to a human. You will win that fight.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I’m told through my service contacts this is likely part of firmware 2019.16 which is going out to the early access program in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

My 18 Volt had this feature and I loved it and was disappointed when my Tesla only vibrated the wheel when outside my lane. OTOH, our loaded '17 Buick Encore only beeps at us and it's often a false positive. Really looking forward to this feature.

I agree that it won't be any harder to overpower than to steer out of autopilot.


----------



## jrglade (May 4, 2019)

Unless I misunderstand, to avoid a fight with the car, couldn't you just turn on the blinker? Which I would think if you intentionally want to go onto the shoulder, you would want to do anyway?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

jrglade said:


> Unless I misunderstand, to avoid a fight with the car, couldn't you just turn on the blinker? Which I would think if you intentionally want to go onto the shoulder, you would want to do anyway?


Nope, the car will only go from one lane to another. It won't attempt to go onto a shoulder.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Nope, the car will only go from one lane to another. It won't attempt to go onto a shoulder.


but if you intend to go onto the shoulder, wouldn't using your signal tell the car not to freak out about crossing the line? (not that you would expect AP to make that move itself).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> but if you intend to go onto the shoulder, wouldn't using your signal tell the car not to freak out about crossing the line? (not that you would expect AP to make that move itself).


I guess I can try it and see what happens.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TrevP said:


> I'm told through my service contacts this is likely part of firmware 2019.16 which is going out to the early access program in 2 weeks or so.


Seems strange to push a blog post saying "rolling out today" if it's going into EAP in 2 weeks, no?

Then again my car was supposed to get more range on March 15th and that didn't happen... 🤪


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Today, we're *introducing* two new safety features


"Introducing" isn't releasing, unfortunately.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

RichEV said:


> "Introducing" isn't releasing, unfortunately.


Agreed.... though they did muddy the waters at the end of the blog post when they said this:



> That's why we're introducing these features *beginning today via a free over-the-air software update*, starting with Model 3 owners and gradually expanding to all cars that were built after October 2016.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

TrevP said:


> I'm told through my service contacts this is likely part of firmware 2019.16 which is going out to the early access program in 2 weeks or so.


This makes a lot of sense to me. Since these features can apply torque to the steering wheel, releasing them to members of the early access program first would hopefully flush out any untested edge cases (i.e. "unexpected steering" events) at a smaller scale than with a general release.

We're currently wrapping up week 18, so 2 weeks of build validation and ~2 weeks of internal/alpha testing before releasing to the beta program seems like a reasonable timeline to me.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> This makes a lot of sense to me. Since these features can apply torque to the steering wheel, releasing them to members of the early access program first would hopefully flush out any untested edge cases (i.e. "unexpected steering" events) at a smaller scale than with a general release.
> 
> We're currently wrapping up week 18, so 2 weeks of build validation and ~2 weeks of internal/alpha testing before releasing to the beta program seems like a reasonable timeline to me.


I don't know if Elon himself is posting to the Blog in Elon time, but this isn't the first time they have said rolling out now and it takes weeks. Maybe it is rolling out to a few employees now, maybe early access in another week or two, then a month for the general public. But this is again misleading to the public.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

JWardell said:


> But this is again misleading to the public.


I agree! They shouldn't state things like "starting today we are rolling out new features". I personally have never seen it happen that way, as you mentioned, it is usually weeks later before we actually start seeing anything being rolled out to the public.
Why not just say we are working on a feature that should begin rolling out in the next several weeks, months, or whatever the more realistic time frame may be. 
That would at least stop me from expecting something any day now and constantly checking to see if today is the day! 😀😀😀


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Flashgj said:


> I agree! They shouldn't state things like "starting today we are rolling out new features". I personally have never seen it happen that way, as you mentioned, it is usually weeks later before we actually start seeing anything being rolled out to the public.
> Why not just say we are working on a feature that should begin rolling out in the next several weeks, months, or whatever the more realistic time frame may be.
> That would at least stop me from expecting something any day now and constantly checking to see if today is the day! 😀😀😀


The posts are excellent to inform the public of upcoming features and changes and have time to research them. But all they need to do is change wording from "today" to "soon."


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JWardell said:


> I don't know if Elon himself is posting to the Blog in Elon time, but this isn't the first time they have said rolling out now and it takes weeks. Maybe it is rolling out to a few employees now, maybe early access in another week or two, then a month for the general public. But this is again misleading to the public.


IE Dog Mode / Sentry Mode


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

JWardell said:


> The posts are excellent to inform the public of upcoming features and changes and have time to research them. But all they need to do is change wording from "today" to "soon."


Tesla does so many difficult things right, and then gets dumb stuff like this wrong. All they have to do is literally say "coming soon' and everyone would just relax. Literally no one would care. Instead they find ways to constantly shoot themselves in the foot with silly stuff like this.

Hardcore people who love the brand and are fully bought in don't care. They get it and are used to "Elon Time". But the general public at large sees these things differently and it erodes confidence. I wish that they would be a little more deliberate with the way they went about the mundane day to day. It would really start to change public perception.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Release notes show this feature is arriving with 2019.16:



http://imgur.com/a/3OUVk15


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

....and there's the Sentry mode options Elon had tweeted about.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

JWardell said:


> Release notes show this feature is arriving with 2019.16:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/3OUVk15


Notice that the language about the "edge of the road" that was in the blog post about Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance is _not_ in the release notes. That was the part that seemed potentially the most problematic to me, so I'm glad it's gone.


----------



## zztops (Jan 7, 2019)

I really hope they reconsider always enabling emergency lane departure. I can see it possibly giving false positives when all I want to do is hit a gap to overtake a car. I get forward collision warnings almost weekly due to speeding up to hit a gap at an appropriate speed. Maybe they factored this into the algo, or maybe I just need to stop being so spirited with my driving? Worst case I’ll just turn it off when I feel like it’s going to be one of “those days”


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

zztops said:


> I really hope they reconsider always enabling emergency lane departure. I can see it possibly giving false positives when all I want to do is hit a gap to overtake a car. I get forward collision warnings almost weekly due to speeding up to hit a gap at an appropriate speed. Maybe they factored this into the algo, or maybe I just need to stop being so spirited with my driving? Worst case I'll just turn it off when I feel like it's going to be one of "those days"


But Emergency Lane Departure will not activate if you are just going into a gap to pass someone. It only activates if you are about to collide with someone. This is why it is good that it always defaults to activated.
You are confusing it with Lane Departure Avoidance which works just like the existing lane departure warning, and remembers which of the three levels you set it to.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

zztops said:


> or maybe I just need to stop being so spirited with my driving?


is that what it is called?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> is that what it is called?


Leave the judging to Tesla if they are the ones that can provide the insurance and charge based on driving habits


----------



## zztops (Jan 7, 2019)

JWardell said:


> But Emergency Lane Departure will not activate if you are just going into a gap to pass someone. It only activates if you are about to collide with someone. This is why it is good that it always defaults to activated.
> You are confusing it with Lane Departure Avoidance which works just like the existing lane departure warning, and remembers which of the three levels you set it to.


Since I personally haven't tested this new feature and am not part of the early access program, I can only make assumptions. Which are probably wrong haha


MelindaV said:


> is that what it is called?


That what I'd call it. Haha I don't think I've hit the "reckless" mark yet.


GDN said:


> Leave the judging to Tesla if they are the ones that can provide the insurance and charge based on driving habits


I'd probably be a bad candidate for that program no matter how I drive. We have a driver monitoring system to track driving behaviors at work and our safest drivers are almost always getting some kind of alert. Interested to see Tesla's implementation and take on it.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

JWardell said:


> But Emergency Lane Departure will not activate if you are just going into a gap to pass someone. It only activates if you are about to collide with someone. This is why it is good that it always defaults to activated.
> You are confusing it with Lane Departure Avoidance which works just like the existing lane departure warning, and remembers which of the three levels you set it to.


You sure about that? From the blog:

*Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance*
Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance is designed to steer a Tesla vehicle back into the driving lane if our system detects that it is departing its lane and there could be a collision, or if the car is close to the edge of the road. This feature will automatically be enabled at the beginning of every drive, but can be turned off for a single drive by going to the Autopilot Controls menu.

It's the part of "or if the car is close to the edge of the road" part that gets me.

Lots of two lane roads around here with wide shoulders, and people swinging out onto the shoulder to go around a car waiting to turn left. Is the car going to recognize this and try to prevent me from swinging onto the shoulder? Because I won't have my signal on...


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> You sure about that? From the blog:
> 
> *Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance*
> Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance is designed to steer a Tesla vehicle back into the driving lane if our system detects that it is departing its lane and there could be a collision, or if the car is close to the edge of the road. This feature will automatically be enabled at the beginning of every drive, but can be turned off for a single drive by going to the Autopilot Controls menu.
> ...


My impression was it would steer back if it senses no driver at the wheel. Not sure about the requirement of immanent collision as well. That could be good, so as, not to kick in to often and cause more trouble than it saves. Sounds almost exactly like blind spot monitor behavior.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Needsdecaf said:


> You sure about that? From the blog:
> 
> *Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance*
> Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance is designed to steer a Tesla vehicle back into the driving lane if our system detects that it is departing its lane and there could be a collision, or if the car is close to the edge of the road. This feature will automatically be enabled at the beginning of every drive, but can be turned off for a single drive by going to the Autopilot Controls menu.
> ...


Yes, but unless I've gone blind and missed it the "or if the car is close to the edge of the road" did _not_ make it in to the release notes posted at the top of this thread.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> You sure about that? From the blog:
> 
> *Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance*
> Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance is designed to steer a Tesla vehicle back into the driving lane if our system detects that it is departing its lane and there could be a collision, or if the car is close to the edge of the road. This feature will automatically be enabled at the beginning of every drive, but can be turned off for a single drive by going to the Autopilot Controls menu.
> ...


Yes...do you climb the guardrail to pass someone?
It will only react if you are going to collide with something. Another car, or a barrier at the edge of the road. Not a gap.


----------



## zztops (Jan 7, 2019)

JWardell said:


> Yes...do you climb the guardrail to pass someone?
> It will only react if you are going to collide with something. Another car, or a barrier at the edge of the road. Not a gap.


I can honestly see this going either way. In the case of a gap, if it didn't think I was going to collide, I shouldn't get the alerts I'm getting while coming up on the car in front of me or when I'm hitting that gap. If the same parameters for the alert are also set as the determining factor for it being a possible collision, I'd think that it would try to take over. If they use more lenient parameters then it most likely won't.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Yes...do you climb the guardrail to pass someone?
> It will only react if you are going to collide with something. Another car, or a barrier at the edge of the road. Not a gap.


Yes, I find that the two wheels up on the guardrail is necessary to get around the bro-dozers. 

If that's the case, then I'm fine with it. But in reading the text, that's not how I read it. I hope you are correct.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I’m on 2019.16.1 and turned Lane Departure Avoidance on. This morning, I was moving into an exit lane and when the striping started, the car pulled me into the exit lane. It was very jerky so I turned Lane Departure back to warning instead of avoidance.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

I got to try out Lane Departure Avoidance on my way to work tonight (I turned it on in the settings after updating).

I had forgotten about the feature until the first time it intervened for me. It was drizzling and I was driving on a 2 lane road to work. I tend to stay to the right part of my lane to avoid rock chips and splashes. At one point I was going around a curve and a semi truck was coming the opposite way. I subconsciously went even further to the right to avoid getting splashed and passed over the right side line. I felt the car correct my steering back toward the center of my lane. I was just on cruise control and it surprised me at first until I realized what it was.

After that I tried it out intentionally by crossing the center line a few times when there were no cars around. It works as intended and as long as it makes no mistakes I can see how it will increase safety for everybody on the road. However, it's important that everybody that drives the car knows about it so that they aren't surprised by it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I reported in a different thread that 2019.8.5 seemed to actually have Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance. If I'm on AP, but then I take over steering to avoid a pothole, and head towards the outer lane line, the car will blare the emergency beeps, pop up a "take over steering immediately" message, AND actively attempt to steer the car back into the lane, fighting me as I continue to try to steer around the pothole. This happened even though I had already turned "lane departure warning" off in settings.

I just updated to 2019.16.2 last night, and then went into the settings and turned the "lane departure warning" on, and then back off. When I turned it off, it popped up an "are you sure?" dialog, which I confirmed. This morning, I was able to merrily avoid potholes and steer over the lane line in the process without the car complaining at all.

I'm so happy that this setting has been fixed. 



garsh said:


> I'm only on 2019.8.5, but this sounds like EXACTLY what I've been experiencing.
> 
> There's one part of I79 that has a pothole I like to avoid. So I'm driving in the right lane (slow lane) with NoA, and I take over steering to go around the pothole (and leaving TACC engaged). But going around the pothole takes me a little over the right line. This isn't really an issue, because the interstate has a huge shoulder and there's plenty of room.
> 
> ...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I spoke too soon. It fired again this morning while I was avoiding that same damn pothole. 



garsh said:


> I reported in a different thread that 2019.8.5 seemed to actually have Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance. If I'm on AP, but then I take over steering to avoid a pothole, and head towards the outer lane line, the car will blare the emergency beeps, pop up a "take over steering immediately" message, AND actively attempt to steer the car back into the lane, fighting me as I continue to try to steer around the pothole. This happened even though I had already turned "lane departure warning" off in settings.
> 
> I just updated to 2019.16.2 last night, and then went into the settings and turned the "lane departure warning" on, and then back off. When I turned it off, it popped up an "are you sure?" dialog, which I confirmed. This morning, I was able to merrily avoid potholes and steer over the lane line in the process without the car complaining at all.
> 
> I'm so happy that this setting has been fixed.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

I received 2019.16.2 last night, set LDA to Assist and tried it out in some scenarios this morning. I was actually pretty impressed.

Drove on the shoulder at slow speed (and no turn signal) to get around a left turning vehicle, and it didn't do anything at all to interfere. I think Tesla says LDA doesn't apply below 25mph.

Let the car drift over the shoulder markings at 35-40 mph and it gently pulled me back into the lane. Nothing too jerky and easy to override.

After about the third excursion, it put up a warning to take control, but the warning tone wasn't as harsh as the Autopilot take control warning.

It didn't interfere when I was a bit late to enter a turn lane (and deliberately holding off on turn signal) but I didn't do a lot of tests on this. Also didn't test in any construction zones yet.

I'm leaving it enabled for now. It doesn't seem intrusive at all to me yet, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> I spoke too soon. It fired again this morning while I was avoiding that same damn pothole.


I figured out why.

Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance has to be disabled at the beginning of every drive. It is not a "sticky" setting. What a pain.
My next question is, can I disable it successfully in the middle of a drive, or does it have to be disabled before beginning a drive?


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

Mine has fired coming around a corner when the lane splits ..it looks.like.I'm heading.off the road but really heading for right turn lane no matter if I have then signal or not emergency kicks in. Very bad and not ready for primeime.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Making such imbeciles use their turn signals is alone worth the price of admission!



Feathermerchant said:


> It reminds you if you don't have your turn signal on and are trying to change lanes?
> That will be unpopular. Seems no one uses their turn signal around here.


----------



## ddatta (Nov 25, 2018)

garsh said:


> I figured out why.
> 
> Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance has to be disabled at the beginning of every drive. It is not a "sticky" setting. What a pain.
> My next question is, can I disable it successfully in the middle of a drive, or does it have to be disabled before beginning a drive?


I just had a ride on the new update, and it did not trigger the "corrective actions" let me see if the setting persists. in the next session, after being parked.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

I don’t like the Lane Departure Avoidance feature, or the Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance features.


----------



## ddatta (Nov 25, 2018)

Tried to try out the Lane Departure Avoidance feature, did not trigger anything for me !!!








I even changed lanes in the highway without a turn signal - not a peep from the system.
Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

ddatta said:


> Tried to try out the Lane Departure Avoidance feature, did not trigger anything for me !!!
> View attachment 26171
> 
> 
> ...


Same is true for me!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> Same is true for me!


I've had a couple of warnings and a couple of times it ignored and no warning, but I think I may have found a difference already. The two warnings I was literally drifting out of the lane. It was a slow drift across the line and I had not really touched the wheel, I didn't guide the car there. The car behaved perfectly pulling me back. The times I've not had a warning is when I purposely changed lanes without a blinker - I had force on the wheel. I will continue to test this theory, but I believe they have been good here and moving out of a lane without force on the wheel will get you a warning/correction. If there is force on the wheel they ignore as you are likely just making an illegal lane change.

Just my .02 so far.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

ddatta said:


> Tried to try out the Lane Departure Avoidance feature, did not trigger anything for me !!!
> View attachment 26171
> 
> 
> ...


Worked for me this morning. I forgot I had cancelled Autosteer due to it doing a false lane change. TACC remained on so I forgot to reset autosteer. I drifted over close to car in the next lane. Got chime, warning, and message it had interevened and a gentle steer back into the lane. Not bad.



GDN said:


> I've had a couple of warnings and a couple of times it ignored and no warning, but I think I may have found a difference already. The two warnings I was literally drifting out of the lane. It was a slow drift across the line and I had not really touched the wheel, I didn't guide the car there. The car behaved perfectly pulling me back. The times I've not had a warning is when I purposely changed lanes without a blinker - I had force on the wheel. I will continue to test this theory, but I believe they have been good here and moving out of a lane without force on the wheel will get you a warning/correction. If there is force on the wheel they ignore as you are likely just making an illegal lane change.
> 
> Just my .02 so far.


That was my experience as well. If this is the case, then good for Tesla, good implementation.


----------



## ddatta (Nov 25, 2018)

GDN said:


> I've had a couple of warnings and a couple of times it ignored and no warning, but I think I may have found a difference already. The two warnings I was literally drifting out of the lane. It was a slow drift across the line and I had not really touched the wheel, I didn't guide the car there. The car behaved perfectly pulling me back. The times I've not had a warning is when I purposely changed lanes without a blinker - I had force on the wheel. I will continue to test this theory, but I believe they have been good here and moving out of a lane without force on the wheel will get you a warning/correction. If there is force on the wheel they ignore as you are likely just making an illegal lane change.
> 
> Just my .02 so far.


Great observation !!! Let me try that out and see if drifting triggers the warning.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

ddatta said:


> Great observation !!! Let me try that out and see if drifting triggers the warning.


Also, it won't trigger below 25mph.


----------



## ddatta (Nov 25, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> Also, it won't trigger below 25mph.


Ok, it did trigger for me !!!!!
Here is what i found - 
- It did trigger when I was drifting on to the curb, and would have hit the pavement
- it dd not trigger when I drifted on to the shoulder (but the lane departure warning, i.e the steering vibrations, did happen). speed was 40mph
- it did not trigger even if i crossed the double yellow line, with no traffic coming from the opposite side (but the lane departure warning, i.e the steering vibrations, did happen). speed was 40mph

So it seems, that the algorithm is taking into account a collision possibility, and only then triggering it.
Is that similar to other's observations as well?


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

ddatta said:


> Tried to try out the Lane Departure Avoidance feature, did not trigger anything for me !!!
> View attachment 26171
> 
> 
> ...


You still have it set to "Warning," not "Assist." Set it to Assist and it should gently put you back in your lane if you start to change lanes without your signal on. Warning simply vibrates the steering wheel, as it always has. Not sure which I prefer yet.


----------



## ddatta (Nov 25, 2018)

evannole said:


> You still have it set to "Warning," not "Assist." Set it to Assist and it should gently put you back in your lane if you start to change lanes without your signal on. Warning simply vibrates the steering wheel, as it always has. Not sure which I prefer yet.


even if it is set to warning, my understanding is Emergency Lane departure avoidance should trigger the assist. Is that not expected?.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

ddatta said:


> even if it is set to warning, my understanding is Emergency Lane departure avoidance should trigger the assist. Is that not expected?.


Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance will kick in if you drift out of your lane *and *the car detects either: (a) a potential collision ahead, or, as I understand it, (b) the edge of the road surface on the other side of the lane line (i.e. you're drifting off the road entirely, not just changing lanes within the boundaries of the road). If neither (a) nor (b) are present, it will not intervene.


----------



## njbrian1 (Nov 12, 2018)

Does anyone have problems with the lane departure with both warnings and assist? I turned on the lane assist and it did not steer back into the lane when I crossed lines multiple times. Tried land departure with warning and don’t get the steering wheel vibration anymore. Any suggestions or anyone find it works consistently?


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

njbrian1 said:


> Does anyone have problems with the lane departure with both warnings and assist? I turned on the lane assist and it did not steer back into the lane when I crossed lines multiple times. Tried land departure with warning and don't get the steering wheel vibration anymore. Any suggestions or anyone find it works consistently?


Works great for me. You need to be traveling between 25 and 90 mph. Also, try drifting out of the lane instead of actively steering out of it.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance will kick in if you drift out of your lane *and *the car detects either: (a) a potential collision ahead, or, as I understand it, (b) the edge of the road surface on the other side of the lane line (i.e. you're drifting off the road entirely, not just changing lanes within the boundaries of the road). If neither (a) nor (b) are present, it will not intervene.


I had 2 experience my where the lane departure assist kicked in. The 1st I passed a stopped bus on a divided street with 2 lanes in each direction. I passed the bus then swung to the Right and the car urged me back. No curbs or cars involved. Second I was merging into a center lane left turn lane. As I crossed the yellow line the car attempted to keep me in my lane. Again no cars or obstructions. Just painted lines. note I did not use my turn signals either time.


----------



## littlewhite (Mar 17, 2019)

Long drive today on highways and 2-lane roads. Emergency Lane Departure was extremely annoying. Grating warning sounded each time I intentionally deviated from my lane to avoid a bump, steer clear of a big truck or take an efficient line thru a curve. We need an option to switch it off by default.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance has to be disabled at the beginning of every drive. It is not a "sticky" setting. What a pain.
> My next question is, can I disable it successfully in the middle of a drive, or does it have to be disabled before beginning a drive?


Answer: it cannot. I deactivated it after starting my drive, and then it proceeded to fire when I tried to avoid that pothole.

I'll try the experiment again, but next time I'll deactivate it before I put the car in drive and see if that works.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

It's not perfect, but Lane Departure Avoidance is a great feature in my opinion! I put together a video this morning to showcase it...


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It's not perfect, but Lane Departure Avoidance is a great feature in my opinion! I put together a video this morning to showcase it...


Too many false positives for me SoFla. It also scares the crap out of me when it goes off. I also found out that it cannot be permanently turned off in settings, only for your current drive. I think it should be called "Drunk Mode" .


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Tesla blue 3 said:


> Second I was merging into a center lane left turn lane. As I crossed the yellow line the car attempted to keep me in my lane. Again no cars or obstructions. Just painted lines. note I did not use my turn signals either time.


I've experienced this one too. It also did something similar when I was in the left lane, a new left-turn lane opened up immediately on the other side of an intersection (just after the gap in lane lines). It's like it got confused and thought I should be in the leftmost lane when the lines resumed, and tried to nudge me over. Thankfully the force of lightly holding the wheel was enough to override it, so the car didn't actually change trajectory at any point.

EDIT TO ADD: As for blinkers, every so often, I've found that LDA will kick in even if I have my blinker on, if I'm merely holding the left stalk down (before the detent) to keep the blinker on temporarily while I change lanes. (Yes, I should probably just tap it down for three blinks, but old habits...)


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Bokonon said:


> I've experienced this one too. It also did something similar when I was in the left lane, a new left-turn lane opened up immediately on the other side of an intersection (just after the gap in lane lines). It's like it got confused and thought I should be in the leftmost lane when the lines resumed, and tried to nudge me over. Thankfully the force of lightly holding the wheel was enough to override it, so the car didn't actually change trajectory at any point.
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: As for blinkers, every so often, I've found that LDA will kick in even if I have my blinker on, if I'm merely holding the left stalk down (before the detent) to keep the blinker on temporarily while I change lanes. (Yes, I should probably just tap it down for three blinks, but old habits...)


I also found that the warning won't go off unless there is a lane marker next to the curb.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

After a 120 km trip on two lane country highways and back roads, this is the resultant e-mail I just sent to Tesla:

*Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance: incipient dangerous situations created.

This new feature is a hindrance to safety in a two lane country road setting.

Very poor execution:

Giving a (legally mandated) wide berth for cyclists brings an unwelcome forced steering back into said cyclists.

Taking the proper line in mild curves is now impossible unless I am constantly playing with the turn signals.

Giving a (logical) wide berth for parked cars requires the same turn signal use, which confuses the driver following me.

The procedure to turn this option off should also include an always available icon, next to the sentry mode icon, at the top of the UI screen.*


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

for a counter point of reference I've driven nearly 500 miles since installing 16.2, have purposely swerved around potholes bringing me over the lane line, have purposely 'drifted' over the line and have yet to have any audible warnings - just the mild lane 'vibration" warning.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> To be clear, it's not mandatory. But you must switch it off at the beginning of each drive. It's a PITA for sure, but it's NOT mandatory, which I would be vehemently opposed to. So far I'm not in love with it but I'm leaving it on for now to see how obtrusive it is in daily driving. Willing to give it a fair shake.


I really like line departure assist: I like how it re-centers me in my lane. I'll definitely be vigilant regarding cyclists and pot holes.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> for a counter point of reference I've driven nearly 500 miles since installing 16.2, have purposely swerved around potholes bringing me over the lane line, have purposely 'drifted' over the line and have yet to have any audible warnings - just the mild lane 'vibration" warning.


The vibration is part of the normal lane departure warning, right?
If I turn that on, will that cancel out the emergency version? Because I'm really, REALLY sick of the car freaking out and steering back into the lane every time I avoid a pothole.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> The vibration is part of the normal lane departure warning, right?
> If I turn that on, will that cancel out the emergency version? Because I'm really, REALLY sick of the car freaking out and steering back into the lane every time I avoid a pothole.


here's where I have mine set. Before this update, I had lane departure warning off, but it set to on with the update, so I've left it there. If you have your off set to off, maybe that is the difference.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> here's where I have mine set. Before this update, I had lane departure warning off, but it set to on with the update, so I've left it there. If you have your off set to off, maybe that is the difference.


Yep, I have mine set to "off".
And of course, the Emergency version changes to On every time you begin a new drive.
I'll try changing Lane Departure Avoidance to warning and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Yep, I have mine set to "off".
> And of course, the Emergency version changes to On every time you begin a new drive.
> I'll try changing Lane Departure Avoidance to warning and see if that makes a difference.


and I'll change mine to off


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Ok, I'm really confused now. There's "Lane Departure Avoidance", and Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance". It looks to me like the ELDA setting replaced the collision avoidance setting, i think. And the LDA is an add-on to the pre-existing lane departure avoidance warning which has been there for a while.

The ELDA setting seems to be semi-compulsory - you can turn it off, but it is re-enabled for each drive. I have a theory that they actually mislabeled this in this update, read on.

The new LDA seems to be the one that is troubling many people, myself included. After getting the update, and doing the various reboots I like to do, I checked out this new feature, turned it on, and drove quite a bit with it - all the way to Texas in fact, and most of a day in Fort Worth. And it started to drive me crazy, correcting things i was doing on purpose, and almost causing problems. So, I turned it off (this is the LDA, not the ELDA), and the car went back to normal - no weird corrections if I drifted over lane markers. And it stayed off, and is still off today, 3 days later.

So, with LDA turned off, and ELDA turned on, the car drives normally, as it did before. No corrections if I drive over lane markings on either side. So what is this ELDA thing? As I see it, it's quite likely the old Collision Avoidance thing, that would steer you off to the side if you're about to hit another car, except they changed the label of it, for some reason, I don't know why - maybe by mistake.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks for the info @sduck but that is still confusing; what does your testing tell you the 'emergency' flavor of lane departure avoidance is as it seems to suggest it will steer your car when it thinks there is some 'emergency' condition..

What have others found?

BTW the Automatic Braking will re-enable itself (so it says) but obstacle aware does not (or didn't tell me) - I've had a non-autopilot related braking 'incidence' and that's another feature I would like to turn off (and have it stick) for a while. Have you had occasion to test that?


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

msjulie said:


> Thanks for the info @sduck but that is still confusing; what does your testing tell you the 'emergency' flavor of lane departure avoidance is as it seems to suggest it will steer your car when it thinks there is some 'emergency' condition..


That's the confusing part - I don't know what that setting actually does, I haven't been in a situation where it did anything. And I've tried drifting off through lane markers to see if anything happened, nothing did. That's why I'm guessing that perhaps it's actually the collision avoidance - it takes a fairly major incident to have that kick in. The regular non-emergency LDA seems to be the setting that does the "steering when it thinks you're not paying attention" thing. Why they would label two different settings so similarly is strange, and partly why i think they just made a mistake.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

sduck said:


> And I've tried drifting off through lane markers to see if anything happened, nothing did.



You have to be drifting past the _outside_ lane marker. Drifting from one lane to another won't set it off.
You have to be drifting with no torque on the wheel. Keeping any pressure on the wheel will prevent it from firing.
I get ELDW firing all the time when trying to avoid a particular set of potholes on the interstate during my commute.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

sduck said:


> That's the confusing part - I don't know what that setting actually does, I haven't been in a situation where it did anything. And I've tried drifting off through lane markers to see if anything happened, nothing did. That's why I'm guessing that perhaps it's actually the collision avoidance - it takes a fairly major incident to have that kick in. The regular non-emergency LDA seems to be the setting that does the "steering when it thinks you're not paying attention" thing. Why they would label two different settings so similarly is strange, and partly why i think they just made a mistake.


I agree that the similar-sounding names they've chosen for LDA / ELDA are confusing. The plain-English translation for when each ones applies is basically:

LDA = "You're drifting out of your lane -- let me steer you back"
ELDA = "You're drifting out of your lane *and* you're about to collide with something, *or* you're drifting off the road -- let me steer you back"
Your observation that the ELDA setting seems to have replaced the collision-avoidance setting make me want to agree that ELDA has somehow superseded the old collision-avoidance safety feature-set, but it's hard to say for sure. That's the "problem" with all of these "emergency" features... the number situations where they apply (and can be tested) are few in number, and dangerous to try to reproduce.


----------



## Gatica (Oct 25, 2018)

sduck said:


> Ok, I'm really confused now. There's "Lane Departure Avoidance", and Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance". It looks to me like the ELDA setting replaced the collision avoidance setting, i think. And the LDA is an add-on to the pre-existing lane departure avoidance warning which has been there for a while.
> 
> The ELDA setting seems to be semi-compulsory - you can turn it off, but it is re-enabled for each drive. I have a theory that they actually mislabeled this in this update, read on.
> 
> ...


I saw a video where someone stated that the "Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance" is used when you cross the line and detects a car heading towards you (or some object). The "Lane Departure Avoidance" is just like any other lane keep assist that helps keep you in your lane. I always turned off lane keep assist on my other cars as it tends to be annoying with alarms and self steering when I don't want it to.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

> I saw a video where someone stated that the "Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance" is used when you cross the line and detects a car heading towards you (or some object). The "Lane Departure Avoidance" is just like any other lane keep assist that helps keep you in your lane. I always turned off lane keep assist on my other cars as it tends to be annoying with alarms and self steering when I don't want it to.


With all the phantom braking I've had, I wouldn't want a pothole avoidance to cause the car to step in and steer me around a phantom car..

I'll assume, dangerously , that you have not then triggered the second case? I'd love to hear feedback on the ELDA if/when you can trigger it..


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

garsh said:


> You have to be drifting past the _outside_ lane marker. Drifting from one lane to another won't set it off.
> You have to be drifting with no torque on the wheel. Keeping any pressure on the wheel will prevent it from firing.
> I get ELDW firing all the time when trying to avoid a particular set of potholes on the interstate during my commute.


Sorry, that's not helping my confusion - you're trying to avoid potholes with no torgue on the wheel? And can you confirm for me that you have the LDA settings like mine in the picture I posted on the last page?

Honestly, I appreciate our collective efforts to try and explain what we're seeing happening with these new settings, but it seems like we're all guessing, and not really coming up with definitive answers.


----------



## ddatta (Nov 25, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> for a counter point of reference I've driven nearly 500 miles since installing 16.2, have purposely swerved around potholes bringing me over the lane line, have purposely 'drifted' over the line and have yet to have any audible warnings - just the mild lane 'vibration" warning.


my experience too. only triggered if there was an obstacle - parked car, curb, nearby.
I have Lane Departure Avoidance set to "Warning", maybe that is why ELDA is not triggering so much? 
For others who are getting ELDA pretty often, what is your LDA setting?


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> To be clear, it's not mandatory. But you must switch it off at the beginning of each drive. It's a PITA for sure, but it's NOT mandatory, which I would be vehemently opposed to. So far I'm not in love with it but I'm leaving it on for now to see how obtrusive it is in daily driving. Willing to give it a fair shake.





MelindaV said:


> for a counter point of reference I've driven nearly 500 miles since installing 16.2, have purposely swerved around potholes bringing me over the lane line, have purposely 'drifted' over the line and have yet to have any audible warnings - just the mild lane 'vibration" warning.


I thought Lane Departure would be a welcome feature actually, but TWICE in the past three days on local roads it kinda scared the living crap out of me. 

Both times I was purposely, with hand input on the wheel gradually shifting to the shoulder to pass a vehicle stopped in the lane/turning.

My car beeped, vibrated the wheel and jerked me back into the lane!

IMO this feature should only step in if NO input is detected for X amount of time before the event as in a true drifting incident. There are many valid reasons to move out of the lane such as to avoid potholes, turing traffic or a wandering oncoming vehicle and the last thing you need is the car second guessing you.

So then I was purposely trying to test the feature by taking my hands off the wheel and letting the car drift it never stepped in.


----------



## srjinatl (Oct 10, 2018)

ddatta said:


> my experience too. only triggered if there was an obstacle - parked car, curb, nearby.
> I have Lane Departure Avoidance set to "Warning", maybe that is why ELDA is not triggering so much?
> For others who are getting ELDA pretty often, what is your LDA setting?


Yeah - I have mine set to warning - and that just vibrates the wheel - which I think is the best since if I was drifting over without paying attention - that would snap me to attention easily enough - and when I am doing that move intentionally it is quite easy to ignore since I know that it is intentional on my part at that point.


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

It seems there is some confusion around the difference between lane departure avoidance and *emergency *lane departure avoidance. I made a "What's new in 2019.16.2 video" here that discusses the difference. Starts around 3:03 and goes to around 6:10.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

ELDA saved a wheel today and my ass. My car is sitting in the garage because I just put a ceramic coating on it and it needed some more cure time. So I dropped my partner off at work and I drove his car today. I was driving down a normal city street that had a right hand side solid line and a curb and I had looked down to change the radio station and drifted to the right. It was quite an annoying sound and corrected me. Truly thought it might be a bit much, but at the same time, I'm quite sure it saved the right front wheel of the car from curb rash, and hence saved my ass too since it wasn't my car. So I'm on the fence, and hope they tweak this option for those that are showing real world cases it might be too aggressive, but it did just what I needed it to today. I'd show the video, but also he has not recording device plugged in.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

sduck said:


> Sorry, that's not helping my confusion - you're trying to avoid potholes with no torgue on the wheel? And can you confirm for me that you have the LDA settings like mine in the picture I posted on the last page?


My settings are the same as yours. Namely:

Lane Departure Avoidance set to "off"
Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance set to "on" (but only because it resets itself to "on" for each drive, and I forget to turn it back off).
Yes, I'm trying to avoid a pothole. Let me attempt to describe what's happening in more detail.

If I make sure that I maintain some torque on the steering wheel, then the car is happy to cross over the solid white line with no warning.
However, if I nudge the car to the right, so that it is now slowly drifting over to the right side of the lane (to avoid the pothole), and I do not place torque on the steering wheel during this drifting stage, then ELDA fires (makes emergency sound and steers car back into lane). Worse, when this starts happening, I have to actively fight the car to keep it going around the pothole - adding torque to the steering wheel after it has started firing does not cause it to stop firing. It's not very strong, so I can win that fight, but the sound is loud and annoying and combined with the shaking caused by me and the car fighting for control of steering, and my passengers really start to wonder what the hell is going on.


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

garsh said:


> My settings are the same as yours. Namely:
> 
> Lane Departure Avoidance set to "off"
> Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance set to "on" (but only because it resets itself to "on" for each drive, and I forget to turn it back off).
> ...


Not a great situation, I agree. To add to this, it's possible someone could continue "fighting" the ELDA only to have it stop suddenly and therefore causing the driver to put too much torque in the wrong direction. Like a tug of war where one side lets go. On the whole, I still think it is a great addition that will likely save lives. Have you tried putting your turn signal on in the direction you're moving outside the line to avoid the pothole? That might be a quick work around for now. Although I do think the turn signal only prevents ELDA from firing if you're going over a dashed line. Maybe try that out.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GateFather said:


> To add to this, it's possible someone could continue "fighting" the ELDA only to have it stop suddenly and therefore causing the driver to put too much torque in the wrong direction.


It's not really that strong, so unlikely for that to happen.


> Have you tried putting your turn signal on in the direction you're moving outside the line to avoid the pothole? That might be a quick work around for now.


I have indeed tried that, and it does indeed prevent ELDA from firing. I'm sure that people following me think I'm insane for putting on my turn signal to go around a pothole though.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> I thought Lane Departure would be a welcome feature actually, but TWICE in the past three days on local roads it kinda scared the living crap out of me.
> Both times I was purposely, with hand input on the wheel gradually shifting to the shoulder to pass a vehicle stopped in the lane/turning.
> My car beeped, vibrated the wheel and jerked me back into the lane!


The same thing just happened to me.

The scenario was: local road, speed limit 30 mph, two lanes divided by a double-yellow line, ~3-foot shoulder on either side demarcated by a solid white line. A van heading in the opposite direction had just pulled over into the shoulder, and a long train of cars behind it had begun snaking around it, crossing over into our lane. In response, the cars in our lane drifted into the shoulder on our side so that traffic could continue to flow in both directions.

Well, ELDA didn't like any of this -- as I crossed over the shoulder line (with some torque on the wheel, I might add), the wheel vibrated and began to turn back toward the center of the lane (i.e. toward a possible collision  ). The car also sounded the usual collision-warning alarm (beep-beep-beep-beep-beep!) and a message in red text appeared on the display, to the effect of, "Steering applied to ensure your safety." While it wasn't difficult to override ELDA's corrective torque, it did seem like I needed to apply more force than I've needed to override normal LDA.

Since this was the first time I've experienced ELDA, I'm a little curious as to what actually triggered it. I've tried purposefully drifting over the shoulder line before on this specific road (though not in the exact same location), and I've had normal LDA kick in, but never ELDA. Part me of wonders whether the oncoming cars crossing over the center-line into our lane were actually this trigger, even though I was "drifting" away from them. If the logic underlying ELDA is literally the boolean result of the two conditions specified in the release notes ("car has departed its lane *and* a collision is detected" -- regardless of *where* the colliding object might be located) then that could be the case... but at this point, it's anybody's guess.



> IMO this feature should only step in if NO input is detected for X amount of time before the event as in a true drifting incident. There are many valid reasons to move out of the lane such as to avoid potholes, turing traffic or a wandering oncoming vehicle and the last thing you need is the car second guessing you.


+1. The parameters that activate ELDA definitely need some further tuning.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> The same thing just happened to me.
> 
> The scenario was: local road, speed limit 30 mph, two lanes divided by a double-yellow line, ~3-foot shoulder on either side demarcated by a solid white line. A van heading in the opposite direction had just pulled over into the shoulder, and a long train of cars behind it had begun snaking around it, crossing over into our lane. In response, the cars in our lane drifted into the shoulder on our side so that traffic could continue to flow in both directions.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it was ELDA, and you don't have LDA turned on also?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

sduck said:


> Are you sure it was ELDA, and you don't have LDA turned on also?


I do have LDA on, but it never beeps or displays a message when it activates. This was something completely different.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

garsh said:


> My settings are the same as yours. Namely:
> 
> Lane Departure Avoidance set to "off"
> Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance set to "on" (but only because it resets itself to "on" for each drive, and I forget to turn it back off).
> ...


Ah, I see. I still find it odd that I haven't been able to get it to trigger (ELDA) even once in the last 4 days since i turned off LDA. And I've tried several times now to get it to trigger (on closed roads with professional drivers, don't try this at home kids) with no luck. I wonder if the steering wheel settings make a difference - i have mine set for sport, which makes it fairly sensitive I think. Maybe my car is just better. :tonguewink:

My experience with LDA was this - at first "this is cool! it's going to save lives!" a day later "gah that was annoying, but it's still a great idea!" two days later "this completely sucks I'm turning it off and ripping off the switch".


----------



## Metz123 (May 8, 2018)

Unless it's actively and repeatedly putting me in a dangerous situation I'm leaving all the safety features on. Why? Because 99.9% of the time the computer is doing the right thing and doing it better than I can. 

I've had both systems fire so far (appropriately). Once LDA fired because I didn't use my signal and I should have. Once ELDA fired because I thought I was in autopilot and I wasn't paying as much attention (obviously) as I should have on a road with no shoulder. Both times the correction was sufficient (I wasn't jerked anywhere) and appropriate and I deserved having the screen chastise me. I've learned to put on my blinkers in some weird situations, mostly in quick flash mode, (like when passing bicyclists on narrow roads) to ensure that I was telling the computer I knew what I was doing to work around the quirks as the tech gets better. 

I'll take the quirks, and that's what most of the annoying behaviors are - quicks, over disabling an active safety feature that might save a life or a crash any day. I can't count the number of bicyclist or motorcycle or lane crossing collisions I've read about because someone lost attention for a brief moment. We had one just this weekend where a car crossed the center lane and a local college student was killed. No impairment, just a break in attention. Learn to live with the .1% quirks because the payoff on leaving it enabled is worth it.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Yikes. It's getting crazy reading this confusion going around in circles. If anything the bigger mistake here is Tesla renaming Collision Avoidance to almost the same name as the feature above it. 
Maybe they will change it back to avoid the confusion.
I'm confident it will get smarter over time, hopefully you will forget you had these issues in a few months and before you know it the car is avoid the potholes on its own.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

To those of you concerned about the car needlessly or dangerously correcting you when passing parked cars: have you actually experienced this, or are you theorizing? I deliberately crossed a double solid yellow line on a local street in my neighborhood just before arriving home this evening in order to pass two (illegally) parked cars. The system didn't do anything. No correction, no noise, no vibration of the wheel. Nothing. I was traveling at 30 mph, so above the 25 mph threshold for the functioning of this feature.

So far I have yet to experience this feature's doing anything that I would consider undesirable. I do spend most of my time on interstates and city streets, so maybe I would feel differently if I traveled a lot of back roads, but so far I like this feature pretty well.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

evannole said:


> So far I have yet to experience this feature's doing anything that I would consider undesirable. I do spend most of my time on interstates and city streets, so maybe I would feel differently if I traveled a lot of back roads, but so far I like this feature pretty well.


I've had a similar positive experience after a week with both LDA and ELDA enabled. Pretty impressed with it so far. For me it generally triggers when it should and not when it shouldn't. I also primarily drive on city streets and interstates.

I've crossed the center line to pass illegally parked cars, driving over 25mph, no turn signal, with no LDA trigger. I suspect I applied enough steering torque. I've passed on the shoulder without triggering the feature, because I was traveling under 25mph.

It sounds like most of the complaints are when passing on the shoulder at speeds above 25mph. That's not something I do often, but I can see where that's a bigger issue on rural roads.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

find a place where lane splits going around a corner, head for the right lane, turn or not car thinks you are heading off the road when you are really heading for the right lane even with signal or torque.. tries to steer you back to the other lane.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

A day or so ago I turned LDA from warn to off as part of @garsh's experiment...

When exiting the freeway tonight, and turning onto my local street, much the same as every other time I've taken this exit in the last 7+ years, the ELDA blared at me (did not notice any steering corrections). 
I didn't cross the lane line... the car I was following was actually a full tire width over the line, and when it sounded, I had actually already moved more centered in the lane. it sounded at the 13 Second mark in the video below.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I didn't cross the lane line... the car I was following was actually a full tire width over the line, and when it sounded, I had actually already moved more centered in the lane. it sounded at the 13 Second mark in the video below.


(Gah, I didn't think to save the dashcam video of my incident earlier today... )

So the interesting thing about your video... If you watch the right repeater cam (which is what I believe (E)LDA is using here to determine whether you're on the road), around the 0:13 mark is where the shoulder line goes from solid to dashed.

I'm wondering whether this change somehow made the car think (perhaps for only a fraction of a second) that you were to the right of the rightmost lane, and that ELDA was warranted, so the alarm sounded. But then, either the ELDA conditions were too transient to apply corrective action, OR the car looked at both repeater cams and determined from the lane lines on either side that no corrective action was necessary.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> So the interesting thing about your video... If you watch the right repeater cam (which is what I believe (E)LDA is using here to determine whether you're on the road), around the 0:13 mark is where the shoulder line goes from solid to dashed.


Good point. Also, the right shoulder line comes in from an angle, so from about 0:09 to 0:12 the right repeater cam gives the impression that the car is drifting towards that line. It makes some sense that this plus the disappearing (dotted) line might fool it.

The curb might also factor in. In my limited testing, I've managed to get ELDA to trigger instead of LDA when I was intentionally drifting towards a curb. Not enough tests to be sure of this though.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> A day or so ago I turned LDA from warn to off as part of @garsh's experiment...


Likewise, I turned LDA to "warn".
It didn't make any difference. ELDA still fired.

I saved dashcam recordings when it happened this time. In this short 10-second video. I take over steering from AP at 2 seconds and steer the car towards the edge of the lane to go around the pothole. At 5 seconds, the tires hit the white lane line. ELDA emits the loud warning sound, and the car steers itself back into the lane by itself. Note that there is a nice, wide shoulder, and nothing for the car to hit, so it really is just a "lane departure avoidance", and not an "accident avoidance".


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

I've turned off Lane Departure Avoidance for my daily commute but left Emergency on. Coming home the other day, I was on a 40 mile road with a very large shoulder. I was following a car who indicated left and slowed to a near stop. I went to pass him on the right and the car attempted to auto-correct back into the actual lane, which triggered the "crash imminent" chimes. I had to force the car back to the right to pass to avoid a rear collision. 

Earlier in the day I was playing wiht the Lane Departure assist and found a few too many situations where the car was auto-correcting. I'm not noticeably steering the car, but holding the wheel light enough where I believe the car assumes I've given up control. A good example is on a sweeping right on a two-way, single lane road with a wide shoulder. I'm more likely to hug or slightly cross the rightmost/outer line to avoid oncoming cars who may ride close to the centerline.


----------



## scott franco (Apr 11, 2018)

I just got the new software update yesterday. I was turning left at a green light. Another car to the left of me was decellerating to a stop at the light.

Car starts beeping like crazy and jerks the wheel right! I look a the display, it says it automatically avoided a collision!

I'm not at all sure about the safety of this "mode". I haven't found a switch to turn it off. Anyone know?


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

scott franco said:


> I just got the new software update yesterday. I was turning left at a green light. Another car to the left of me was decellerating to a stop at the light.
> 
> Car starts beeping like crazy and jerks the wheel right! I look a the display, it says it automatically avoided a collision!
> 
> I'm not at all sure about the safety of this "mode". I haven't found a switch to turn it off. Anyone know?


This is most likely the Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance warning that is driving people crazy. I am hopeful 2019.16.3 will calibrate or remove this. In meantime, pay attention and keep both hands on the wheel.

Edit: It looks like you can disable it (in 2019.16.2) but you have to do it before each drive. It won't stay off.

Edit: Also see here.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

garsh said:


> ELDA emits the loud warning sound, and the car steers itself back into the lane by itself. Note that there is a nice, wide shoulder, and nothing for the car to hit, so it really is just a "lane departure avoidance", and not an "accident avoidance".


Yeah, that's really strange that it triggers the ELDA warning tones in that situation. No obstacle, and you're barely onto the shoulder at all. I wonder if the two tone color of the pavement on the shoulder is fooling the camera into thinking the lighter colored pavement is a wall. That's kinda how it looks to my eye.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

I see a lot of complaints of "actively" trying to avoid something (bicycles, potholes etc.) being a problem.

To me, so far it seems fairly conservative. Just did 300 miles yesterday with 16.2

Every time I've tried to "actively" test it (steered into a further left lane with no signal or towards breakdown lane), it does nothing, because it knows I'm in control.
Every time it has kicked in on it's own, it's been correct, so far (both lane departure and emergency lane)

I believe it is meant to sense lack of control (sometimes it can get that wrong like it can get anything wrong).

Not to detract this thread, and for the record I no longer use NoA (with or without confirmation). It's ok if highways are fairly quiet. But with lots of cars moving fast it's pretty bad. Tried with no confirm, confirm. I will continue to use AutoSteer though (I sure wish they would address phantom braking, that is just so bad) . But I'm finding even TACC alone can be annoying. It keeps lunging (very very mildly) to maintain distance behind the car in front. That is, it speeds up ever so slightly until it gets to close then lets up until it's too far behind. It's very subtle. My distance is set to Max (7). It might be +/- 5 ft but you can feel it, spanning 20 seconds (wild guesses on distance and time). My other ACC vehicle is smoother and don't notice it cycling at all. I assume this can be improved. I only mention this here because I wanted you know that I'm leaning "skeptical" these days but so far LDA and ELDA seem pretty good. Took many months though to "learn" NoA really isn't that good right now. Even though it's impressive what a "computer" is doing. It's still pretty bad. So I may "learn" LDA and ELDA are better off than on like some others have already done.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Long Ranger said:


> I wonder if the two tone color of the pavement on the shoulder is fooling the camera into thinking the lighter colored pavement is a wall. That's kinda how it looks to my eye.


Oh, good insight! I hadn't considered that possibility.


mswlogo said:


> Every time I've tried to "actively" test it (steered into a further left lane with no signal or towards breakdown lane)


If I try to go around the pothole the other way (into the next lane), then ELDA doesn't fire. I thought this was because it only cares about you leaving the road, but perhaps Long Ranger is correct, and it believes that the change in surface color on the shoulder makes it believe that I'm going to hit a wall.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Oh, good insight! I hadn't considered that possibility.
> 
> If I try to go around the pothole the other way (into the next lane), then ELDA doesn't fire. I thought this was because it only cares about you leaving the road, but perhaps Long Ranger is correct, and it believes that the change in surface color on the shoulder makes it believe that I'm going to hit a wall.


but in my example, the pavement beyond the lane line is the same material, and would be surprised if I'd not swung wide around the corner (every time I've taken it) since getting the 16.2 update


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I use AP and NOAP every moment I can to learn what the car can do and to potentially help Tesla's neural network. I find it works perfectly with little traffic and very well in moderate traffic, but you have to set your distance down to 2 or so and turn on Mad Max...


----------



## scott franco (Apr 11, 2018)

Dr. J said:


> This is most likely the Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance warning that is driving people crazy. I am hopeful 2019.16.3 will calibrate or remove this. In meantime, pay attention and keep both hands on the wheel.
> 
> Edit: It looks like you can disable it (in 2019.16.2) but you have to do it before each drive. It won't stay off.
> 
> Edit: Also see here.


No, I don't believe so. It said "Avoided a collision", not departing a lane. Note that this only kicked in on the new software update yesterday.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

I Love the lane departure avoidance! We have similar feature on our 2017 Subaru outback. Awesome how Tesla pushes these new features out!


----------



## TMK26 (May 2, 2018)

garsh said:


> Oh, good insight! I hadn't considered that possibility.
> 
> If I try to go around the pothole the other way (into the next lane), then ELDA doesn't fire. I thought this was because it only cares about you leaving the road, but perhaps Long Ranger is correct, and it believes that the change in surface color on the shoulder makes it believe that I'm going to hit a wall.


I saw this on Reddit. There is a change in surface color between the road and curb.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/bv55li


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

LDA: off. ELDA: ON

Yesterday my Model 3 startled me twice, yanking the steering wheel over both times - needlessly - during my morning commute. 

This morning, same drive, zero interference. It didn’t go off at all. Is it learning? Maybe today I just kept a more forceful handle on the steering wheel?


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

It yanks the car all around?


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

I don't mind the feature, I just hate the warning noise. It's obnoxious! If it wants to try and "save" me that's fine, just do your job and don't make a fuss about it.

The system should only be on when you going to cross lanes of traffic or into on coming cars. The system goes off almost every day for me on my way to work because I have go around traffic requiring me to cross over the outside white line.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

PaulT said:


> It yanks the car all around?


I think everyone needs to turn off LDA for a week. Record how many times you wonder into another lane accidentally (keep in mind that we all probably do it without noticing, so a passenger can help you out).

After week one, turn LDA back on for the second week. Now count how many times you notice it jerking you around when you think it shouldn't (again, we all don't notice 100% of the time when veer into another lane, so some times we think it was jerking the car in error are actually valid. a passenger can help confirm).

Take the sum of both weeks and compare.
If your tally from week one is greater than your recorded value from week two, start paying attention to your driving more and stay in your lane. The jerking around of your car will reduce on its own.

If your tally from week one is less than your count of issues in week two, you have a valid complaint and might want to drive on some better condition roads until AP is updated to handle your route better.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

adam m said:


> I don't mind the feature, I just hate the warning noise. It's obnoxious! If it wants to try and "save" me that's fine, just do your job and don't make a fuss about it.
> 
> The system should only be on when you going to cross lanes of traffic or into on coming cars. The system goes off almost every day for me on my way to work because I have go around traffic requiring me to cross over the outside white line.


Yeah, that makes sense. If we could turn off chime that would be nice. It freaks passengers out.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

PaulT said:


> It yanks the car all around?


I said it "yanks the wheel". 

yank
[yaNGk]

VERB
*yanks* (third person present) · *yanked* (past tense) · *yanked* (past participle) · *yanking* (present participle)

pull with a jerk


----------



## ddatta (Nov 25, 2018)

Guys, just an update on ELDA and LDA.

I have been driving with LDA set to warning, and ELDA of course on for every trip for about a week now.
As of now, I am getting to like the feature more than its annoyances. I could not reproduce what many have said in this thread, of the ELDA kicking in when you are deliberately trying to avoid potholes or obstacles.

This is what I observed:
- when I deliberately steer to avoid an obstacle, ELDA does not fire even if I move across the white or double yellow lines
- when I veer off the road, and the curb/pavement is of a different material (Grass/Belgian blocks/dirt/gravel) ELDA fires, and "nudges" the car back
- I did not try to drift over the double yellow lines with oncoming traffic, so would not be able to verify if that works 
- If there is head-in curbside parking, like in neighborhood streets, ELDA fires whenever i am too close to the cars, and nudges the car back to the center of the street.
- Again in inside streets with parallel curbside parking, and if there is a curve, ELDA / collision detection fires pretty consistently, detecting that i am heading directly at a car :grinning:

Now that i am aware of these logical rules, I am not so bothered about the warning beeps and steering correction. In fact, i am seemingly relying on it to correct any veers while not on AP :tongueout::tongueclosed::tongueclosed:.

-my2c


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

I agree. Other than my first drive after updating (where it triggered twice), I haven’t had ELDA trigger again. 

I am now a bit conflicted about the fact that it defaults back to “on” for every drive. If I were able to turn it off permanently, I probably would have done that after my first drive with it - and I wouldn’t have the benefit of now observing it “behaving” the majority of the time.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

LDA and ELDA performed well in a challenging construction zone yesterday. Both features enabled, neither triggered. 

Scenario was a highway normally with 3 lanes in each direction, northbound lanes being repaved, traffic reduced to one lane on each direction utilizing the 3 southbound lanes. So traffic was straddling the lane markings due to cones splitting the 3 lanes into 2. Drove it in both directions, at about 35 mph, no problem in either direction (northbound had to first cross double yellow lines in addition to then straddling the white line).


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

It freaked me out when it first went off but now it doesn’t bother me.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

I continue to be pretty impressed with this feature.

A little over a week ago, the ELDA warning went off (sound and gentle steering correction) as I was starting a lane change with my turn signal on. I was a bit puzzled as I hadn't noticed any potential issues, but a short while later when I arrived at work, I pulled up the video from the right repeater camera.

Sure enough, a pickup truck had started to change lanes from the right at the exact same moment at I had begun doing so from the left, with both of us going for the same lane. He never put his signal on and evidently hadn't started his move until just after I did my shoulder check. It was quite clear that my car started to move into the lane in question and then subtly reverted to the center of my original lane when it saw that the truck was going for the same spot.

This really impressed me; my car took deliberate action to avoid the kind of collision that has always worried me the most: two cars trying to change into the same spot in the same lane simultaneously. If it can do this consistently and be this gentle about it, then maybe blind spot monitor lights on the mirrors (or some other warning) aren't as necessary as I have previously thought.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

ddatta said:


> In fact, i am seemingly relying on it to correct any veers while not on AP :tongueout::tongueclosed::tongueclosed:.


I'm glad it's working for you but I do find that bit above a little worrisome, for folks with more than 1 car in the family... well if one is not a newish Tesla...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

So here's a new scenario that surprised me this morning.

I was driving on a local road that was recently tarred & chipped. So, there were no lines re-painted on the road yet. I was not using AP or TACC - I was just driving. As I was going around a bend, Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance fired.

Tesla needs to dial this feature back a bit until it starts working better.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Question for folks here. Has your BSM audible alert sounded without ELDA doing anything?

I haven't had a BSM beep in since 2019.16.2, yes it is turned on.

I get the red lines but no beep.

But if I move over to the right line and try to come very close to the vehicle, ELDA kicks in. Beep+ squeal.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

We have LDA turned off, and have not had any ELDA nudges.
But the other day my wife reported that the car nudged her back when she was changing lanes and a car decided to zoom into her blind spot despite her turn signal.
She was impressed.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

garsh said:


> So here's a new scenario that surprised me this morning.
> 
> I was driving on a local road that was recently tarred & chipped. So, there were no lines re-painted on the road yet. I was not using AP or TACC - I was just driving. As I was going around a bend, Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance fired.
> 
> Tesla needs to dial this feature back a bit until it starts working better.


I think Tesla should dial it back by allowing us to turn it off permanently. Seems like every other day when it goes off I mutter damn I forgot to turn off f&$#*(g ELDA.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the one false ELDA I got I sent a dashcam video and description to Tesla (I think this was 5/30 or 5/31), and a couple days ago got a few emails from them asking for more info, exact location, if it has happened since, etc. So they are looking at edge cases and what causes them. 
I would encourage anyone that has a specific spot that gives a true false alert (you didn't cross a lane line), to record a bug report, & send them the video with description and location of where it happened (email at the top of this section).


----------



## ddatta (Nov 25, 2018)

I ran into an unwanted ELDA / Collision avoidance yesterday.
I was changing lanes, and the gap was tight between the two cars in the next lane. 
The alarm sounded (detected potential collision) and the automatic steering adjustment was triggered, i had to force override to make the lane change.

In hindsight, it was an aggressive lane change on my part, and if i hadn't overridden the steering, i would have continued on my lane, and possibly slowed down, with no other implication to anyone else, other than my ego 

I do understand the situations others are reporting now, and how this is a nuisance, but i still tend to think that the safety aspects of it trump the inconvenience.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

HCD3 said:


> I'd be fine with that so long as ELDA was activated only if on NOA. It goes off now whether or not I'm on Autopilot.


how often are you seeing it go off? and what are you doing when it does? 
seems some have this happen often, and others not at all. I've only see the ELDA warning 2 times - didn't notice any corrective steering with either. First was when coming around a curve and right at the lane line. Second was swerving over the line to avoid a semi swerving into my lane. Other than these two times, both can see why it alerted, it has not gone off at all. Some make it sound like it is doing this on every drive.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> Some make it sound like it is doing this on every drive.


Not every drive, but it happens several times per week for me.

Usually, I understand *why* it's happening - I go over a line in order to avoid a pothole or road debris. But one time, I was on a back-road with no line markings at all, not using AP or TACC, and it went off. That one makes NO sense to me.

I can understand it being a very desirable safety feature, but as currently implemented, there are way too many false-positives. They really need to work on reducing those instances.


----------

